# Measuring router bit height



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

This is my method of measuring the bit height.
I also use it to set saw blade height.

Please disregard the numbers of the scale, they are in “foreign language”.
The slot in the dowel and the screw is for setting the “zero”.

Hope it will help somebody

Rgards
niki


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

this is what i use brass bars link http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=bars--


----------

